

Do you have "FU money"? Find out. - chuhnk
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2012/12/22/fu/

======
pcurve
Here's more useful version of FU calculator. Just don't omit % sign when you
fill in your own values.

[http://blog.makezine.com/2007/08/05/investment-
spreadsheet-2...](http://blog.makezine.com/2007/08/05/investment-
spreadsheet-20/)

Click FU Money Template google doc link below.

------
jaredsohn
A problem with this calculator is that it doesn't consider how your expenses
could change if you quit your job and work on something on your own instead. I
think the big differences are: how much more would you have to pay for health
insurance (esp. if you aren't including it on the income side)? and what would
you need to pay for office space (such as coworking)?

Also, your burn rate could increase a little more if you want to continue
doing things that have annual limits (such as contributing the maximum amount
to your Roth IRA each year).

------
mgkimsal
Umm... the monthly savings don't accumulate. It's just taking the current
savings / the outgoing.

Having your monthly income is pointless in this calculator.

~~~
windsurfer
No kidding. I decided to fix it: <http://abielinski.com/fumoney/>

~~~
mgkimsal
Played with it. What would be even better is to be able to input a number of
months you're looking for (240? 360?), and determine how many months of
current income/outgo will net you that.

Per your calculations, I have 'infinite', but that's not really FU money,
because I have to keep having monthly income (from work) to sustain that.

~~~
windsurfer
Right, so if you quit (and didn't have any residual income) you would enter in
"0" for the income.

------
lauraura
One thing these calculators seem to be missing is side-money: like, let's say
I'm earning some recurring income outside of my job (from a website or app or
something), and quitting my job wouldn't mean losing that income. It'd be nice
if they had an input box for that kind of income too.

------
xarien
I ran a quick litmus test. I used 6k in and 6k out with 120k in savings. The
calculator told me I could afford to run a business for 20 months... /boggle

~~~
sanswork
You'd be quitting your job so you would lose the 6k in.

~~~
windsurfer
So what's the point of writing how much you're making?

~~~
mgkimsal
exactly - there's none. that number isn't used in the equation - it's used
only to tell how much you're 'saving' each month, but doesn't add that surplus
to the savings.

~~~
windsurfer
Okay, I made one where it is used: <http://abielinski.com/fumoney/>

------
lquist
Hmm... "You could quit now and run from savings for about 1 year (16 months)"

------
mpeg
"about a month", sigh. :(

